
How an autistic child became world pinball champion - jakub_g
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-40004224
======
weinzierl
Given that it's an article on BBC I expected at least a mention of the rock
opera Tommy[1] whose protagonist is an autistic pinball wizard.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_(album)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_\(album\))

